
Wells Fargo Sees Slow Growth in Digital Users, but at Least It’s Growing - hornblass
http://bankinnovation.net/2017/07/wells-fargo-sees-slow-digital-growth-but-at-least-its-growing/
======
DrScump
Given their recent history of phony-account fraud, perhaps "growth in users"
is not in itself a useful metric for them.

